# Players looking for online game



## Viewer (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, I am normally the DM/ST for a group of four players but we decided before we start up something new we would look to see if anyone had need for four players for some game.

The four of us are experienced with white wolf's Scion games, and three of us are experienced with DnD, and nWoD, but we are all willing to learn a new system and are willing to play pretty much anything.

Hope this brings some interest.


----------



## xxdrkomnxx (Jun 20, 2011)

my friends and i are always looking for new people for Pathfinder games that we run. If interested send me an email xxdrkomnxx@yahoo.com.


----------



## Deus Ex Machina (Jul 3, 2011)

I’m a veteran DM of 20+ years who is currently looking for a few players for a Pathfinder chat or PBP game. I’ve also got a lot of experience with WOD and wouldn’t mind having a run at that sometime again in the near future.

Contact me via email or PM or check out RPG World if interested.


----------

